# Yet another show us your pedalboard/rack thread



## 777 (Sep 4, 2006)

yes another one i know i know,

usually if i was starting a thread like this i would show off my stuff but thew thing is......

I DONT HAVE ANY!!!! 

Rg1527---->fender30 watt amp thats it

happy posting

Edit: WE WANT PICS NOT WRITING!!!


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 4, 2006)

i dont have pics of it yet but i just got a new preamp  so my rig now is

guitar -> wah -> dha pedal (might remove this) -> digitech gsp7-> crate gx80 (effects loop)

i'll post pics once i've re worked everything out


----------



## Shannon (Sep 4, 2006)

Ibanez S7420BP or RG7621WH > Line6 PODxt Live > BBE 482i > Tubework Mosvalve poweramp > Genz Benz G-Flex 212. 

That's it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 4, 2006)

Mostly Ibanez J Custom or BC Rich Stealth into the ISP Decimator > Engl Fireball > Engl Slanted V30 4x12.

Should have a Pod XT Live to jam in there too soon enough.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 4, 2006)

Guitar->Zoom G2.1u->Line6 Duoverb 212


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 4, 2006)

My complete Rig:







For effects i use a T.C. Electronic G-Major and an Behringer FCB1010 Pedal Board. And i have a Boss GT-3, but i don't use that anymore.


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Guitar -> Audio Technica wireless -> Morley BH2 Wah -> Mesa Road King -> Mesa 4x12 w/ C90's

I've got a TC Electronic G-Major in the amp's effects loop, and a RJM Amp Gizmo to control the amp channel/function switching via MIDI. I use a Behringer FCB1010 to control it all.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Guitar -> Audio Technica wireless -> Morley BH2 Wah -> Mesa Road King -> Mesa 4x12 w/ C90's
> 
> I've got a TC Electronic G-Major in the amp's effects loop, and a RJM Amp Gizmo to control the amp channel/function switching via MIDI. I use a Behringer FCB1010 to control it all.



That rig is total crap! There's an empty rack space there! How can you live with yourself?


----------



## 777 (Sep 5, 2006)

and the sickest rack award goes to......



noodles said:


> Guitar -> Audio Technica wireless -> Morley BH2 Wah -> Mesa Road King -> Mesa 4x12 w/ C90's
> 
> I've got a TC Electronic G-Major in the amp's effects loop, and a RJM Amp Gizmo to control the amp channel/function switching via MIDI. I use a Behringer FCB1010 to control it all.



dude that is insane i would literally kill for a roadking!!!

*goes to noodles' house*


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> That rig is total crap! There's an empty rack space there! How can you live with yourself?



Hey, I'll have you know that I bought that empty space from you!


----------



## Mykie (Sep 5, 2006)

I got a pic of my shit on here somewear in the rigg pic thing, but this is what I run =)

Guitar > Shure Wireless > Vetta II (Boss GT-8 and a DigiTech Synth Wah in Vetta's Effects Loop {Korg Kaoss Pad in GT-8's effects loop}) > Crate VoodooBlue Cab with LEDs and a Mesa Cab


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Hey, I'll have you know that I bought that empty space from you!


Just like everything else.


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 5, 2006)

TC G-Major into a Road King? Whoa baby!

Do you find the G-Major a major pain to program? If you don't mind - what kind of patches do you typically use from that thing? I looked at one once, and the range of what it could do was so vast, I feared that I would never spend time playing again and would forever be tweaking patches.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 5, 2006)

The G-Major is pretty simple to set up for basic stuff, actually - each effect has a "basic" mode that lets you get going quickly. I found I got what I wanted pretty quickly, and I don't mess with them much...


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 5, 2006)

I got two set ups






But i only ever use the one below


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Hey, I'll have you know that I bought that empty space from you!



No, I think you stole it from me, since I have none left!


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> No, I think you stole it from me, since I have none left!



I left you with the blackest piece of rack gear ever: NOTHING!



Black Watch said:


> Do you find the G-Major a major pain to program? If you don't mind - what kind of patches do you typically use from that thing? I looked at one once, and the range of what it could do was so vast, I feared that I would never spend time playing again and would forever be tweaking patches.



As Mike said, it's pretty simple to get up and running right away. There is a button for each effect on the front of the unit, so it is easy to turn individual effects on and off. When creating a new patch, I usually just pick a new patch, turn everything off, and then turn on each effect that I want one at a time, tweaking as a I go.

I've never had to leave the basic mode to achieve what I want, because I'm mainly a live player. It's not like spending hours tweaking things is going to give me a better net result in the front of house mix. The thing will probably never see any studio use, either. I'm sure we'll just record everything dry, and add effects later.

The only thing I really need to program on my FCB1010 is a tap tempo for the G-Major, so I can adjust my delays on the fly.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Dave... does having your Roadking in the case on the floor make it easier for you to reach the controls?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 5, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Hey Dave... does having your Roadking in the case on the floor make it easier for you to reach the controls?


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 5, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Hey Dave... does having your Roadking in the case on the floor make it easier for you to reach the controls?



now that's funny

edit: suppose I should list my junk...

JC > Gsys > ISP decimator > dualrec 

and an Axess Electronics CFX4 switcher for simultaneous amp channel/effects patch switching (thanks eaeolian for turning me on to this awesome piece of equipment)


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Hey Dave... does having your Roadking in the case on the floor make it easier for you to reach the controls?



Do you see how the bottom piece of plywood extends past the edge of the rack? That's what I stand on to reach the top of the rack.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2006)

7slinger said:


> and an Axess Electronics CFX4 switcher for simultaneous amp channel/effects patch switching (thanks eaeolian for turning me on to this awesome piece of equipment)



Your welcome. Mario's stuff is top-notch, so I'm always glad to recommend it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope to have some pics soon after I get my case but this is what I've got:

Ibanez>Nady Wireless>Line 6 HD147(BBE and Rocktron Super C in loop)>?

No cab at the moment.


----------

